# Doors from Hell-revisited



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

I have completely updated my Doors From Hell. I am now using a Prop2 Micro Controller from EFX/TEK to run the prop. I have added lighting and a fog machine. The audio is from a VMusic2 that is also being controlled by the Prop2. This is the Doors From Hell seen during daylight so you can see how everything works.





This is the Doors From Hell seen after dark. The only changes that I have to make is to add a third light to the outside and more powerful lights to the inside.
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6CQ2GlgFls[/nomedia]


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

The doors look great. Nice job! The lighting and fog machine are a nice added touch. Very creepy!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Awesome Job Time2Dive. The movement of the doors are perfect. Maybe have a better light at night so you can see the great work you have done. Nice Job!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I REALLY like this one! Good job!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well done, T2D! The recording alone is enough to scare the crap out of TOTs.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Yep, that voice is awesome. Who did your soundtrack?

Also, I'd have to agree with the suggestion of having some better lighting. Otherwise you can't see the chain on the doors, the lock or the pounding nearly as well.


----------



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

The girls voice was done by Chris Baker at http://www.discountvoiceovers.com
I added the growls and constructed the soundtrack using Gold Wave audio


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

That's a great prop. One of the best....no, make that THE best version of any kind of monster in a box I have seen/heard. I love the changes, and it will be a scary prop for your haunt.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

those are awesome


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Great job on that prop, Tim! That'll scare a few of 'em for sure.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking prop. You'll have tots running from there.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

This is a great idea. So scary without being overdone. Great job on this.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice alteration on the monster in a box bit. I think yours is a nice change and the soundtrack is great for that prop. Very good job and be very proud of your prop, it is awesome.


----------

